# The Winter Touareg FAQ (REST, Heated Steering Wheel, Snowflake Icon, etc)



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

Since I know that winter is right around the corner for some, I'd like to take this opportunity to answer some of the questions that I know are going to be asked, or have already been asked. Please feel free to add any information regarding winter related functions.
REST button
The REST feature allows you run your heat with the car OFF and can also be used when the vehicle is LOCKED. This is most useful for keeping the car warm when you run in to do some shopping or some other short task.
Every US model Touareg has a REST button in the ventilation stack. Pushing it will allow the fan to come on at reduced speed. A coolant pump will also engage (It can be heard softly clicking or whirring in the driver side front fender) to pump hot coolant through the heater core. The fan will stay on until one of the following happens:
1) The fan has run for 30 minutes
2) The battery voltage is reduced to a preset level (level unknown to me)
3) The coolant temperature has reached a minimum temperature preset

-----
Heated Steering Wheel, Winter Package
In the US market, the heated steering wheel option exists in the following models years: 2004 (V8, V10), 2005 (V8), 2006 (V8 except 06 V10 TDI). On those eligible vehicles, the heated steering wheel was only available on vehicle with the Winter Package option. The easiest way to identify this package is with the presence of switches for the rear passenger heated seats.
All produced vehicles have the button on the right side (behind the radio/volume controls), but only the *Winter Package* optioned vehicles actually have the controller and heating elements in the wheel itself. Press it all you want, no extra heat will come out of a steering wheel without the Winter Package
The heated steering wheel is not available on the 2007 models.
Operation the Heated Steering Wheel varies from year to year. The later 2006's will turn the wheel heater on in any weather and will easily display whether the heater is on or not. The early VIN 2004 don't show you when the wheel activate at all. The late 2004's to 2005's will only let you turn on the wheel below a certain temp.
-----
Snowflake Icon in MFI
The snowflake icon appears and blinks in the MFI and sounds a brief DING when the outside temperature hits 39 degrees F. It's job is to indicate that the conditions are getting cold enough for road icing.
The snowflake icon will disappear when then temperature falls below 20 degrees.
-----
Heated Mirrors
If you have been with VW's for a little while, then you probably already know about these, but I'm sure the newer Touareg owners don't know about this one!
The heated exterior mirrors can be activated by placing the mirror position select switch to the 12 o'clock position (straight up). You will see an icon of a mirror with wavy lines.
REMEMBER: Once you are done heating your mirror, don't forget to turn them off by turning the mirror position switch to the left or right mirror position. Forgetting to do this could result in burning out the heating element behind the mirror.



_Modified by aircooled at 8:29 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif aircooled!
are you lookin for mod status? i think you deserve it for this!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Nope, just trying to be a good resident!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_...
-----
Heated Steering Wheel, Winter Package
In the US market, the heated steering wheel option exists in the following models years: *2004 (all), *2005 (V6, V8), 2006 (V6, V8 except 06 V10 TDI). On those eligible vehicles, the heated steering wheel was only available on vehicle with the *Winter Package option*. The easiest way to identify this package is with the presence of switches for the rear passenger heated seats.
...


A clarification...
In MY 2004 the V6 was not offered with the winter package in the US at all. So, there are no 2004 V6's in the US with heated steering wheel. (But, IIRC, you could get it in Canada.)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Just like a good neighbor.... 'aircooled' is there!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (4x4s)*

Your right, I mistyped. Corrected.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (TREGinginCO)*

RJ, can you sticky this for the season?


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

bump can we sticky this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Mods can't stick this.







I'll have to bug Jamie to get this done.

They *CAN* put it into the FAQs though. Once there you can remind the poeple who ask the same questions over and over to read the FAQs.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Great post. It has been added to the FAQs under Typical Problems & Questions


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (bravocharlie)*

Thanks BC!

BUMP


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

good post. I am sure many people will like this.
The Ding for the Snowflake/Temp shocked me the first time as I was adjusting the temperature and thought I did something wrong.
Heated Mirrors are great with the morning dew on them. Cleared within a few minutes.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (BJMRGTIVR6)*

it was under 36 degrees in MD today?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Nice Post, Aircooled. I took your example and made a similar post in the Phaeton forum. Here's a link to it, let me know if you think I forgot anything: Useful "Get Ready for Winter" Information...
Michael


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_it was under 36 degrees in MD today?

No, the first time it ever happened to me was when it happened...not the other day.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (PanEuropean)*

Michael, looks great! I should add a part about TPMS errors as well. I'm happy I don't have TPMS in the 06, so I personally don't have to worry about it!


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

thnx for the info

hope it gets cold enuff down here in SC for me to play with some of this stuff


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Thanks [email protected] for making this a sticky in the Touareg forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by aircooled at 10:38 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## elbopinch (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Thanks for the info. While the owner's manual may cover this and other fun to read topics, I prefer logging on here.


----------



## Canadian-VW-Guy (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Wow, I had to join up to this forum and say THANKS ! what a life saver
this post was








My wife just bought a brand new 2006 Jetta TDI ( diesel ) and called me about 45 mins ago, in a panic saying that a snowflake had appeared on her dashboard, and that it dinged also.
I got out the manual and checked through it, and checked, and checked and could not find a single thing about this icon.
I then decided to do a fast google, and bingo I find out what it is !
Phew !
The temp was 4.5 degrees C, and now I know why it went on....
'cause it's cold outside.
Anyway thanks so much for posting this great info !!


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
-----
Snowflake Icon in MFI
The snowflake icon appears and blinks in the MFI and sounds a brief DING when the outside temperature hits 39 degrees F. It's job is to indicate that the conditions are getting cold enough for road icing.
The snowflake icon will disappear when then temperature falls below 20 degrees.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (Canadian-VW-Guy)*

Your welcome!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Aircooled..for once you did good !








IGNORE THE CYNICS!








Cy


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled) (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Aircooled..for once you did good !








IGNORE THE CYNICS!










Cy, I disagree ... this was a totally useless post.
Greetings from sunny California.


----------



## Canadian-VW-Guy (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (sciencegeek)*

Hi guys,
Is there a forum specifically for Jettas on this forum somewhere ?
I did a search and can't find it.
P.S. - Did you know that there will be NO DIESEL Jettas sold in Canada,
2007 models, because of new emmision laws !
Yup, tis true. Supposedly, VW has decided not to bring 2007 diesel models to Canada this coming year, but will supposedly start selling them again in 2008.
A very strange business strategy if you ask me. I was listening to a talk show in Ontario Canada yesterday all about this. 
Anyway, thanks for any info guys.
(( anyone know if a 2007 DIESEL Jetta will be sold in the States ?? ))
Somebody noted that the United States is stiffer with diesels than Canada, and tries to make it harder for dealers to sell them to the public. Kind of strange considering diesels get about 30% better mileage than gas models. ( Jettas I'm talking about )
Oh and the new 2007 Jetta in Canada is called a City Jetta ( gas model )


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (Canadian-VW-Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian-VW-Guy* »_Hi guys,
Is there a forum specifically for Jettas on this forum somewhere ?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromain?id=1


----------



## Canadian-VW-Guy (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (spockcat)*

thanks for the info spockat !
I was a bit puzzled as I didn't see one for 2006, 
the one I just posted in only goes for Jettas up to 2005.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (Canadian-VW-Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian-VW-Guy* »_thanks for the info spockat !
I was a bit puzzled as I didn't see one for 2006, 
the one I just posted in only goes for Jettas up to 2005.

Look again. It is called Golf V and Jetta V for the fifth generation which was introduced in 2006.


----------



## jewels47 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Thanks for your help! I never knew what the rest button was for! Will come in really handy this winter!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (jewels47)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiegerGTB1.8Turbo (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

bump


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (RiegerGTB1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiegerGTB1.8Turbo* »_bump
















Doesn't need a bump. It is a sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (spockcat)*

... But thanks anyway for playing Touareg trivia!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

This thread has been de-sticky'd, but expect to see it up again starting in the fall.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Why, it must be snowing somewhere in the English-speaking world?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (spockcat)*

Yeah, here. Tomorrow. Ugh.
At least it appears that this thread kept many of the 'What is this Snowflake symbol in my MFI' questions at bay this year.


_Modified by aircooled at 8:01 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*

Our TOUAREG "buds" in Australia should be asking these questions soon!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (TREGinginCO)*

Bump for Winter 2007!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Bump for Winter 2007!

Spring is officially here. Can we give the snowflake a well deserved rest?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (spockcat)*

Unstickied until next winter.


----------



## Austin Cooper (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (KINGLEH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINGLEH* »_thnx for the info

hope it gets cold enuff down here in SC for me to play with some of this stuff








If you're really worried about that I'd be happy to trade places with you here in Chicago


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Winter Touareg FAQ (Austin Cooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Austin Cooper* »_







If you're really worried about that I'd be happy to trade places with you here in Chicago









You responded to a nearly 3 year old post to say that?


----------

